# Show us your N Scale Scratch Builds



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's see your scratch builds!

Currently I'm working on a house based off of Woodland Scenics "Granny's House".

I've haven't started actually building it yet because I'm waiting on parts but here it is in Google Sketchup. It still needs the roof over the front porch.










I've flattened it out in another file that I will then print to use as a template. The ugly colors are just to separate the walls when flattened and make it easy to visually see whats what.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Some of my N-scale scratch-builds*



bwoogie said:


> Let's see your scratch builds!
> 
> Currently I'm working on a house based off of Woodland Scenics "Granny's House".
> 
> ...


bwoogie;

Here's a few scratch built structures. I also scratch-build turnouts.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dang, Traction Fan, those are some fine looking models! :appl:


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Dang, Traction Fan, those are some fine looking models! :appl:



Agreed! Especially like the first picture! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks guys*



bwoogie said:


> Agreed! Especially like the first picture! :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks for the compliments. fire 21,and bwoogie, The first picture is a mostly basswood/brass semaphore-model of a prototype building that once stood at Black River Junction, Wash. just south of Seattle. Nearly everything on the model was built from scratch. It was a train order station. Crews would either stop for paper train orders, or pick them up on the fly, with hoops grabbed by the engineer and conductor. The semaphore indicated if there were orders or not, and weather the crew had to stop their train and go into the building to sign for their orders or just grab them going by. Green meant we have no orders for you. Yellow meant I'll hoop them up to you as you pass. Red meant stop and sign. This model was made from photos in the book "Northwest Rail Pictorial."
"Time table and Train Order" is now a popular way of operating model Railroads. On the real railroads, it was the way of operating safely for many years. Now the same information is handled electronically by centralized traffic control operated signals, and radio communications. 

More than you ever wanted to know!

Traction Fan


----------

